# [SOLVED] DVI-D vs. VGA



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello again.

I recently purchased a new LCD monitor for my computer. It has both VGA and DVI input connections, but only came with a VGA cable.

Of course, my video card can support its resolution and has both VGA and DVI outputs.

Here's my question:

By using the VGA cable, am I not using my monitor's full potential? Personally, I love the quality of the moniter, and I am not experiencing any problems. Will a DVI connection make it operate any better?


I play CS:S alot, and I'm experiencing no problems in that either.

Is it worth an additional 20 bucks to upgrade to DVI? Will there be a noticable performance increase?


Thanks again guys


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: DVI-D vs. VGA*

Hi,

DVI is better,(Within the technical terms) but having it on VGA you will probably not see much difference.

I have two computer both screens are VGA but one of my screens is a HD flat screen and the other is just a standard VGA screen. I can only see a difference with the color of brightness and contrast. 

I did use a DVI port on it and i could not see any difference with the 2 screens. 

I wouldnt pay for the DVI cable if it seems to be the same as VGA.

I think it will be more like an opinion.

Jay:wave:


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: DVI-D vs. VGA*

Thanks ray:


----------

